
How does physics connect to variational inference in machine learning? - selimthegrim
https://jaan.io/how-does-physics-connect-machine-learning/
======
dekhn
I glanced at machine learning recently (my background is bio and physics, with
lots of model building) and frankly, it's all just renamed ideas from
computational physics that was developed starting in the 40's. This appears to
be because modern ML derived from linguistics, which used non-physical terms
and copied the algorithms, or independently rediscovered them.

~~~
selimthegrim
[http://www.shakirm.com/slides/DeepGenModelsTutorial.pdf](http://www.shakirm.com/slides/DeepGenModelsTutorial.pdf)

